# Doma Bohemian Beer Cafe



## Gough (30/5/05)

Any of you Sydney based boys and girls been here yet? Seems like there are 2 Czech bars competing in Potts Point?

Shawn.


----------



## Doc (30/5/05)

Sounds interesting


> ...or the choice of beers (Polish, Hungarian, Slovak and Czech, including Budvar, the original Budweiser)



Will have to make the effort to get over that side of the city in the next couple of months.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## KoNG (30/5/05)

sounds good,
something like that could just convince me to head back to that retched area..!
(i witnessed a drug land shooting much closer than need be, last time in the cross)

i'll get some mates together and check it out....
stay tuned


----------



## Borret (30/5/05)

That review has got my mouth watering already. Sounds awsome.

Note to self.... visit beer cafe when in Sydney.

Borret


----------



## Doc (30/5/05)

I think I'll try and combine the visit with Prague which is also close by.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## warrenlw63 (30/5/05)

Woohoo,  

Hope we get one down here in the arse-end. Can just taste it now... knedlicky, kysel zel, vepřov maso. (dumplings, sauerkraut & roast pork). Cholesterol raising at its finest. :super: 

Don't forget the standard half litre of pivo, prosim?

SWMBO is half-czech. Finally a beer cafe she'll let me go to. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Gough (30/5/05)

Doc said:


> I think I'll try and combine the visit with Prague which is also close by.
> 
> Beers,
> Doc
> [post="61463"][/post]​



Sorry, should have given _both_ links when I originally posted. This was the 2nd bar in Potts Point that I meant.

Shawn.


----------



## Wax (30/5/05)

Nice find Gough, I'll be there... next pay day


----------



## warrenlw63 (30/5/05)

And tell them... send franchise to Melbourne ... urgently! :beer: 

Warren -


----------



## johnno (30/5/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> And tell them... send franchise to Melbourne ... urgently! :beer:
> 
> Warren -
> [post="61471"][/post]​


Only if they have schnitzels like this.

cheers
johnno


----------



## warrenlw63 (30/5/05)

'Ello! Johnno's been to the Canada Hotel. :super: 

Warren -


----------



## Gerard_M (30/5/05)

Doc
I couldn't think of anything worse than putting up with weekend crowds, I reckon this calls for a very long Friday lunch to truely appreciate both venues. I have some brownie points that I lose if I don't cash them in soon.Wish they had Brinzahvah Haloushki. Its great tucker. 
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (30/5/05)

Warren, show your wife this and who knows what might happen :blink: 

http://archiv.radio.cz/beer/breweries.html

C&B
TDA


----------



## warrenlw63 (30/5/05)

Mmmmm... Big drool factor TDA  

Nice collection there. Drunk quite a few of them too. Krusovice (when fresh) is my fave. Anybody who wants to try them should do so while they're still in business.

Smaller brewers are dying a horrible death in the CR lately. The big guys are muscling in and squeezing the life out of them.

I'll show SWMBO though. She wouldn't mind another excuse to visit the rellies.  It's a truly beautiful country.

Warren -


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (17/6/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Krusovice (when fresh) is my fave. Anybody who wants to try them should do so while they're still in business.
> 
> [post="61517"][/post]​



I was given a bottle of this by a Czech work colleague.

Tried it last night. It was a really nice beer. Great flavour from the Saaz. Perhaps not as malty as Pilsener Urquell but all the same, I really enjoyed it. Would be even nicer on a hot day. I could imagine how good it tastes from the tap Warren. :super: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## Curry (17/6/05)

So Johnno, I suppose these Snitz's aren't to be found in Australia?


----------



## bradmcm (17/6/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Woohoo,
> 
> Hope we get one down here in the arse-end. Can just taste it now... knedlicky, kysel zel, vepřov maso. :super:
> 
> ...



Ohhhh devine. Praha has to be my favourite place. I had a g/f from
a Czech background and we stayed in Praha for a month.
It's good to have somebody who can speak the language too!
The restaurants and the beer.....


----------



## warrenlw63 (17/6/05)

..... and the cholesterol. :lol: 

You're right though Brad. Prague is tops. Unfortunately caving in to commercialism at an alarming rate.

I was in your boat. My wife knows quite a fair bit of the language, being half czech. Also have the benefit of multi-lingual relatives. It's amazing some of the taverns that are well hidden away from the tourists. Very low prices become even lower.

TDA. Krusovice is favourite of former president Vclav Havel. When it's totally fresh the hop aroma has an almost uniquely lemon aroma.

Another couple of gems from the CR are Bernard and Platan. Probably won't find them here. If so they'll be close to dead.

Memories.  

Warren -


----------



## bradmcm (17/6/05)

Platan is great.
So is Měťan. My favourite.
So many good beers.


----------



## warrenlw63 (18/6/05)

Tis the land where man (or woman) could live by lager alone. :wub:


----------



## Wax (19/7/05)

I made it to Doma Bohemian Beer Cafe last night and I can highly recommend this place for a casual and surprisingly cheap night out (all beers under $5). 

Entree - Chef's crispy platter
Mixed platter of crumbed florettes of cauliflower, crisp button mushrooms and lightly crumbed pieces of brie cheese served with salad with sweet chilli dressing, home-made tartar sauce and cranberry sauce

Pilsner Urquell - top notch Pilsner, original and still the best

Main - Mixed Platter
Mixed platter of roast pork belly, roast pork neck, pork schnitzel, smoked pork neck and frankfurter sausage, served with tangy sauerkraut, bread dumplings and potato dumplings

Kruovice - a nice clean larger but nothing special. It tasted a little too commercial for my liking. Or maybe all those crumbed goodies destroyed my taste buds.

Budějovick Budvar - Better that the Kruovice IMHO. Clean, fresh larger. Great hop aroma and flavour.

Zlatopramen - advertised as pale lager but it tasted more like an ale to me. This beer was really well balanced, mild malty flavour, mild hop aroma, mild bitterness, beautiful.

Velkopopovick Kozel - I have a black lager in the fermentor at the moment, and if it turns out 1/3 as good as this I'll be very happy. This was my favourite beer of the night. Creamy head, dominant coffee and chocolate flavours. 

and there's plenty more to try next time. Thumbs up.

(standard not affiliated with message here)


----------



## Gough (19/7/05)

Thanks for the review Wax. Were these beers all on tap or were they bottled beers? 

Thanks,

Shawn.


----------



## Wax (19/7/05)

All bottles. Only the Kruovice was on tap.


----------



## Gough (19/7/05)

Thanks  

Shawn.


----------



## warrenlw63 (19/7/05)

Krusovice on tap? :wub: 

Warren emits embarassing drool on keyboard. :blink: 

Warren -


----------



## Doc (15/10/05)

Poped into Doma Bohemian Cafe this arvo for a couple of quiets. Pretty relaxed place. Bit of a bitch they have a restaurant license so you have to order food in order to drink as others have commented. We ordered the cheese platter.
Had the Kruovice off tap and the Kruovice Dark in the bottle. Unfortunately near the end of the bottle of the Kruovice Dark I noticed it was over a month out of date. Mentioned it to the waiter and got the next drink on the house.
They also mentioned that they will have a new beer menu in about 2-3 weeks. The exisiting menu has about 4-5 beers they have run out of and weren't big sellers, so they are providing a new line up. In all they had Czech, Hungarian and Slovakian beers available.

Last night we had dinner at Prague. That was a really enjoyable dinner and some great beers to. The Gambrinus 10 and 12, and well as some others that I now don't recall. Great pork knuckle and hot raspberries on vanilla ice cream. mmmmmm

Beers,
Doc (who is living it up this weekend with Mrs Doc - sans kids).

PS: If you are also looking for top hotel to stay at in Sydney I can highly recommed the Observatory Hotel.


----------



## KoNG (25/5/07)

I'm heading off to Doma for lunch tomorrow...
should be good, i think the platter for 2 looks like a good bet already.
The fiance and i feasted on home cooked schnitz most nights when in prague.
And hopefully the PU is nice and fresh (well...as can be). Also keen to try the zlatopramen.

:beerbang: KoNG :beerbang:


----------



## KoNG (28/5/07)

OK.. here's a bit of a photo diary of saturday @ Doma... twas a great way to spend an arvo!

view from the table





Krusovice on tap (the background was accidental... i promise  )




This is the Vege platter.!?!?




The somewhat 'honey' profiled... Kozel




Probably my favourite of the day... Staropramen (wasnt on the menu, noticed it in the fridge when walking back from the loo)





Also consumed on the day was: Zlatopramen, Pilsner Urquel & Budvar

:chug: KoNG


----------



## DJR (28/5/07)

Nice. There's a new one around the corner from my work - Bazaar Beer cafe - Albany St, St Leonards. Not bad food, popped in there last Friday for a liquid lunch. Seems to have Drink or Dine license so you can go and drink without ordering food. They had Krusovice on tap, but for some reason it was actually Bitburger, go figure. The usual suspects in bottles - Staro, Bud, Urquell, Kozel Dark.


----------



## mckenry (28/5/07)

Ahh, you are bringing back some fine memories... Did you get up to the top of the mountain? Sorry, cant remember the name, but you are looking back towards the city, the castle is on your left, the river between you and the city. Its up there you can get a pint of Pilsner Urquell for 15c Australian. Fortunately its all downhill from there... Dont those Kozel's go down well. When I got back I picked up a carton from Dan Murphy's for about $50. Good value concidering the 500mL bottles.
Enjoy (you bastard)


----------



## Stuster (28/5/07)

Umm, I don't think he's as far away as you think.


----------



## KoNG (29/5/07)

mckenry said:


> Ahh, you are bringing back some fine memories... Did you get up to the top of the mountain? Sorry, cant remember the name, but you are looking back towards the city, the castle is on your left, the river between you and the city. Its up there you can get a pint of Pilsner Urquell for 15c Australian. Fortunately its all downhill from there... Dont those Kozel's go down well. When I got back I picked up a carton from Dan Murphy's for about $50. Good value concidering the 500mL bottles.
> Enjoy (you bastard)



hmmm, think you may be a little confused.!?!?!
i guess Potts Point does look over the city and there may even be a nightclub in the Cross called "the Castle" and yeh Sydney Harbour is an estuary flowing from the Parramatta river.
But, i definately didnt pay 15c for a pint of PU...

One thing i forgot to point out previously, although SWMBO enjoyed the arvo thoroughly. I wouldnt use this venue for an outdoor romantic getaway. The outdoor courtyard sits adjacent a very well traversed laneway... i think it leads the junkies to heaven. It's quite entertaining if you can handle that kind of stuff.


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/5/07)

mckenry said:


> Ahh, you are bringing back some fine memories... Did you get up to the top of the mountain? Sorry, cant remember the name, but you are looking back towards the city, the castle is on your left, the river between you and the city. Its up there you can get a pint of Pilsner Urquell for 15c Australian. Fortunately its all downhill from there... Dont those Kozel's go down well. When I got back I picked up a carton from Dan Murphy's for about $50. Good value concidering the 500mL bottles.
> Enjoy (you bastard)






KoNG said:


> i think it leads the junkies to heaven.



:lol: Or 15 cent pints of PU. :blink: 

Warren -


----------



## KoNG (29/5/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> :lol: Or 15 cent pints of PU. :blink:
> 
> Warren -



Honestly, i'd say... $15 balloon's of ICE :blink:


----------

